

Github: Goodbye Priorities - lucahammer
http://blog.blossom.io/2011/04/10/github-goodbye-priorities.html

======
curiouscats
I agree, without the ability to easily prioritize the features I will have to
abandon github issues. It was also extremely lame to "upgrade" everyone to
version 2 and lose all the data the users had put into their issues for the
priority order.

~~~
tosh
It sounds like you should be able to recover the priorities using their API
[https://github.com/blog/831-issues-2-0-the-next-
generation#c...](https://github.com/blog/831-issues-2-0-the-next-
generation#comment-11400) but I agree that the decision to upgrade everyone
immediately was a bad move especially since it resulted in feature-regression.

------
steipete
I second the priorities feature; it gets more important as the project grows
and more "noise" is added to the tracker. We'll see how the otherwise in every
way better Issues adapts to it.

e.g. <https://github.com/pokeb/asi-http-request/issues> is now sorted after
creation date - really not the best way to sort the list.

------
barrybe
I remember when Issues 1.0 came out, I tested it for only a short while before
I found a blocking bug with vote counts. (The bug I found allowed anyone to
downvote an issue as many times as they wanted). I wonder if the voting
feature didn't get as much usage as it would have because it was buggy?

~~~
tosh
I agree. I believe version 1.0 was very well thought through and just needed
some polish instead of a relaunch. A shame that I did not mention the voting
feature because I also used it quite a bit and found it useful especially for
public open source projects to see what features people care about.

------
petervandijck
Yes, I've had to create a "priority" tag. It's ok though.

The biggest thing that's missing for me is the ability to add screenshots.
That just hurts.

~~~
paulirish
> screenshots

Use Gyazo ( <http://gyazo.com> ) and then drop in the Markdown for the image.
Works just fine.

Also the UI for voting was very odd to me. There were priorities? I think
labels can mimic priorities very nicely (I suppose without sorting though). I
don't miss these features, myself.

